

Tablet Keyboard Improvement - bannerts

I love tablets but hate typing on them.  The major issues are with typing, copying, pasting, etc.  I think this problem can be easily fixed but nobody it working on it.  For instance, cause when I select stuff with my fat fingers I can seldom hit before the right character - as such arrow keys (forward and back, possibly with a frontspace (opposite of backspace)) would be useful.<p>Right now the only way to correct a word is to press somewhere behind it, type in the new one and press again in front of it.  we need a keyboRd that can surf the full &#x27;.text&#x27; space with keys (like Turing complete or whatever for the keyspace applied to typing) as most tablet keyboards can&#x27;t navigate everywhere with keys in a text box  area).<p>I post here hoping someone with the can-do attitude will make it happen.
======
J_Darnley
Easy, just add a USB port!

------
transfire
I hear you.

